# Video Adapter blue screen error



## Mike_W (Jan 26, 2008)

OK guys.. I don't really know what's going on and I'm getting really mad.
I bought Quake Wars Enemy Territory in release date and everything was fine till like week ago.. No bugs, no errors, no disconnections.. nothing.
In past week (I'm not sure was it before I updated to 1.4 or after) in 4/5 tries to play (everything loads fine.. It happens right after I choose for who I wanna play in Limbo menu) I'm getting error msg (on the bottom) after I click close there's blue screen (goes really fast so I can't even pause it) and computer restarts.
What may be interesting I had similar situation with Crysis. I was gaming for like 3 weeks without any problems and then I started to have blue screen error and it didn't matter where I started to play, new game or any save.. blue screen was showing up sometimes after 5 secs, sometimes after 3 minutes. There was always the same message like on the QWET error and there was something about BIOS and video adapter (I updated BIOS to the newest version after the format 2 days ago, and everything looks like is configured right)
I have Dual Core 3 Ghz, nVidia 8800GTX (728mb) 3 gb ram, XP pro, etc..
I was trying to do everything to fix it.. looked on google for similar problems, tried all solutions which I found, reinstalled nvidia drivers to the newest (betas), the formatted PC and installed my first driver from november on which everything was perfect, and nothing is working..
I would really appreciate it if someone would take a look at it, and would be able to tell me what's going on and how can I fix it
Thank you
Mike


<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-16"?>
<DATABASE>
<EXE NAME="etqw.exe" FILTER="GRABMI_FILTER_PRIVACY">
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="binkw32.dll" SIZE="167936" CHECKSUM="0x5BF1DA64" BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.8.22.0" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.8.22.0" PRODUCT_VERSION="1.8w" FILE_DESCRIPTION="RAD Video Tools" COMPANY_NAME="RAD Game Tools, Inc." PRODUCT_NAME="Bink and Smacker" FILE_VERSION="1.8w" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="Copyright (C) 1994-2007, RAD Game Tools, Inc." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x0" VERFILETYPE="0x1" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x0" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.8.22.0" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.8.22.0" LINK_DATE="07/16/2007 20:43:04" UPTO_LINK_DATE="07/16/2007 20:43:04" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="cgx86.dll" SIZE="2125824" CHECKSUM="0xA2D9E82B" BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.5.0.19" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.5.0.19" PRODUCT_VERSION="1.5.0019" FILE_DESCRIPTION="Cg Core Runtime Library" COMPANY_NAME="NVIDIA Corporation" PRODUCT_NAME="NVIDIA Cg Runtime" FILE_VERSION="1.5.0019" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="cg.dll" INTERNAL_NAME="cg" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="Copyright (C) 2002-2006, NVIDIA Corporation" VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x40004" VERFILETYPE="0x2" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x0" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.5.0.19" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.5.0.19" LINK_DATE="02/22/2007 14:28:22" UPTO_LINK_DATE="02/22/2007 14:28:22" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="etqw.exe" SIZE="5162224" CHECKSUM="0xD4EDC75A" BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.4.12184.33045" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.4.12184.33045" PRODUCT_VERSION="1.4.12184.33045" FILE_DESCRIPTION="Enemy Territory: QUAKE Wars" COMPANY_NAME="Splash Damage, Ltd." PRODUCT_NAME="Enemy Territory: QUAKE Wars" FILE_VERSION="1.4.12184.33045" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="etqw.exe" INTERNAL_NAME="etqw.exe" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="Copyright (C) 2007 Splash Damage, Ltd." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x4" VERFILETYPE="0x1" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x4EDE38" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.4.12184.33045" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.4.12184.33045" LINK_DATE="12/13/2007 20:09:10" UPTO_LINK_DATE="12/13/2007 20:09:10" VER_LANGUAGE="Language Neutral [0x0]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="etqwded.exe" SIZE="5018864" CHECKSUM="0x5CE26357" BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.4.12184.33045" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.4.12184.33045" PRODUCT_VERSION="1.4.12184.33045" FILE_DESCRIPTION="Enemy Territory: QUAKE Wars" COMPANY_NAME="Splash Damage, Ltd." PRODUCT_NAME="Enemy Territory: QUAKE Wars" FILE_VERSION="1.4.12184.33045" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="etqw.exe" INTERNAL_NAME="etqw.exe" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="Copyright (C) 2007 Splash Damage, Ltd." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x4" VERFILETYPE="0x1" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x4CCE8B" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.4.12184.33045" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.4.12184.33045" LINK_DATE="12/13/2007 20:13:51" UPTO_LINK_DATE="12/13/2007 20:13:51" VER_LANGUAGE="Language Neutral [0x0]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="gdf.dll" SIZE="333040" CHECKSUM="0xBB70A04" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x52D7F" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" LINK_DATE="12/13/2007 20:05:35" UPTO_LINK_DATE="12/13/2007 20:05:35" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="mac3r.dll" SIZE="163840" CHECKSUM="0xDC9B67F9" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x0" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" LINK_DATE="07/09/2007 18:24:12" UPTO_LINK_DATE="07/09/2007 18:24:12" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="serverlauncher.exe" SIZE="2385136" CHECKSUM="0xCA02DE47" BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.4.12184.33045" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.4.12184.33045" PRODUCT_VERSION="1.4.12184.33045" FILE_DESCRIPTION="Enemy Territory: QUAKE Wars" COMPANY_NAME="Splash Damage, Ltd." PRODUCT_NAME="Enemy Territory: QUAKE Wars" FILE_VERSION="1.4.12184.33045" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="serverlauncher.exe" INTERNAL_NAME="serverlauncher.exe" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="Copyright (C) 2007 Splash Damage, Ltd." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x4" VERFILETYPE="0x1" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x253B77" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.4.12184.33045" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.4.12184.33045" LINK_DATE="12/13/2007 20:07:34" UPTO_LINK_DATE="12/13/2007 20:07:34" VER_LANGUAGE="Language Neutral [0x0]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="pb\pbag.dll" SIZE="53248" CHECKSUM="0x11336EB0" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x0" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" LINK_DATE="07/02/2007 18:03:28" UPTO_LINK_DATE="07/02/2007 18:03:28" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="pb\pbags.dll" SIZE="53248" CHECKSUM="0x11336EB0" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x0" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" LINK_DATE="07/02/2007 18:03:28" UPTO_LINK_DATE="07/02/2007 18:03:28" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="pb\pbcl.dll" SIZE="425984" CHECKSUM="0xAE07648C" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x0" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" LINK_DATE="08/06/2007 19:01:38" UPTO_LINK_DATE="08/06/2007 19:01:38" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="pb\pbcls.dll" SIZE="425984" CHECKSUM="0xAE07648C" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x0" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" LINK_DATE="08/06/2007 19:01:38" UPTO_LINK_DATE="08/06/2007 19:01:38" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="pb\pbsv.dll" SIZE="286720" CHECKSUM="0x9F103EF0" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x0" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" LINK_DATE="08/15/2007 02:34:57" UPTO_LINK_DATE="08/15/2007 02:34:57" />
</EXE>
<EXE NAME="gamex86.dll" FILTER="GRABMI_FILTER_THISFILEONLY">
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="gamex86.dll" SIZE="7800048" CHECKSUM="0x63D8F0AC" BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.4.12184.33045" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.4.12184.33045" PRODUCT_VERSION="1.4.12184.33045" FILE_DESCRIPTION="Enemy Territory: QUAKE Wars" COMPANY_NAME="Splash Damage, Ltd." PRODUCT_NAME="Enemy Territory: QUAKE Wars" FILE_VERSION="1.4.12184.33045" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="gamex86.dll" INTERNAL_NAME="gamex86.dll" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="Copyright (C) 2007 Splash Damage, Ltd." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x4" VERFILETYPE="0x1" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x77675A" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.4.12184.33045" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.4.12184.33045" LINK_DATE="12/13/2007 20:10:18" UPTO_LINK_DATE="12/13/2007 20:10:18" VER_LANGUAGE="Language Neutral [0x0]" />
</EXE>
<EXE NAME="kernel32.dll" FILTER="GRABMI_FILTER_THISFILEONLY">
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="kernel32.dll" SIZE="984576" CHECKSUM="0xF0B331F6" BIN_FILE_VERSION="5.1.2600.3119" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="5.1.2600.3119" PRODUCT_VERSION="5.1.2600.3119" FILE_DESCRIPTION="Windows NT BASE API Client DLL" COMPANY_NAME="Microsoft Corporation" PRODUCT_NAME="Microsoft® Windows® Operating System" FILE_VERSION="5.1.2600.3119 (xpsp_sp2_gdr.070416-1301)" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="kernel32" INTERNAL_NAME="kernel32" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="© Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x40004" VERFILETYPE="0x2" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0xF9293" LINKER_VERSION="0x50001" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="5.1.2600.3119" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="5.1.2600.3119" LINK_DATE="04/16/2007 15:52:53" UPTO_LINK_DATE="04/16/2007 15:52:53" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
</EXE>
</DATABASE>


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what power supply
brand
wattage
12v + line amp output
turn off the auto reboot and post the error in full the computer freezes on
control panel/system/advances/startup settings
untick the auto reboot box


----------



## Mike_W (Jan 26, 2008)

dai said:


> what power supply
> brand
> wattage
> 12v + line amp output
> ...




ok here's my blue screen msg n power supply info
Is there any way to change anything in BIOS for power supply like voltage etc? 
Heating should be ok.. I have like 7 fans inside the box 

OK here's the blue screen msg

"a problem has been detected and windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your comp.

If this is first time blabla bla follow this steps:

Check to be sure you have adequate disk space. If a driver is identified in the stop message, disable the driver or check with the manufacturer for driver updates. Try changing video adapters.

Check with your hardware vendor for any BIOS updates (updated to the newest one). Disable BIOS memory options such as caching or shadowing (there's no caching or shadowing). If you need to use safe mode to remove or disable comp... f8 etc...

Technical Information:

STOP: 0x0000008E (0x0000090, 0x1722EF2A, 0xB6A4FAC4, 0x00000000)

Beginning dump of physical memory
Physical memory dump complete.
Contact your system administrator for further assistance etc...

My power supply:
ENERMAX EG701P-VE SFMA 24+6+6 pin SLI 600W ( works fine)

I'm not having any other errors/msgs except these games failures


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.shopping.com/xPF-Enermax-POWER-SP-600W-P4-EG701P-VE-SFMA-RT
is this your power supply
how many 12v+ rails does it have at the top it says dual but the specs listed only show one


----------



## Mike_W (Jan 26, 2008)

dai said:


> http://www.shopping.com/xPF-Enermax-POWER-SP-600W-P4-EG701P-VE-SFMA-RT
> is this your power supply
> how many 12v+ rails does it have at the top it says dual but the specs listed only show one


12V is the 6pin for video adapter right?
there are 2 wires for video adapter (8800gtx uses both of them)


----------



## Mike_W (Jan 26, 2008)

PS
I downloaded PC Wizard 2008 and here are my temp:

Hardware Monitoring :	Winbond W83627DHG
Voltage CPU :	1.15 V
+3.3V Voltage :	3.25 V
+5V Voltage :	4.78 V
+12V Voltage :	12.14 V
Processor Fan :	1730 rpm
Processor Temperature :	39 °C
Processor Temperature (Core 1) :	39 °C
Processor Temperature (Core 2) :	40 °C
Mainboard Temperature :	32 °C
Power/Aux Temperature :	119 °C
:	
Video Monitoring :	nVidia Driver + Thermal Diode
GPU Temperature :	60 °C
GPU Diode :	56.2 °C
GPU Fan :	100%
:	
Hard Disk Monitoring :	S.M.A.R.T
Hard Disk Temperature WDC WD1600JS-00MHB0 :	32 °C
Hard Disk Temperature Maxtor 6B300S0 :	33 °C


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

whats the total amp out put listed on the label for the 12v+
with 8800gtx in sli you would expect to find a quality 750w in there
8e error more as not can be the video drivers are corrupt
in the device manager uninstall the cards
reboot tapping f8 and choose vga mode
when windows finishes rebooting
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer


----------



## Mike_W (Jan 26, 2008)

dai said:


> whats the total amp out put listed on the label for the 12v+
> with 8800gtx in sli you would expect to find a quality 750w in there
> 8e error more as not can be the video drivers are corrupt
> in the device manager uninstall the cards
> ...


but what you think about 119 C in the PS temperature? It's kinda high..
I reinstalled the drivers like 10 times... I even installed modified drivers, few months old drivers and unofficial beta drivers.. Interesting part of this problem is that few weeks ago everything worked perfect.. maybe Power supply somehow stopped to work properly?


----------



## Mike_W (Jan 26, 2008)

Mike_W said:


> but what you think about 119 C in the PS temperature? It's kinda high..
> I reinstalled the drivers like 10 times... I even installed modified drivers, few months old drivers and unofficial beta drivers.. Interesting part of this problem is that few weeks ago everything worked perfect.. maybe Power supply somehow stopped to work properly?


k i was just thinking and i don't really think that it is a hardware problem... It's just weird that sometimes it works fine and sometimes its not. Lets say that if restart my PC and if i run this game i can play for like hours without any problem.. if it would be heating problem it would stop after some time.. It gotta be something with the drivers but the thing is that before everything was fine with both games, and i'm not getting any other error msgs in windows or i don't have any other problems except games..
weird :/


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the 119c will be a non existant sensor
where is the amp output figure


----------

